# Possesseur iPad 1 et iPad 2 (dans 10 jours)



## Rikly (31 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Que se passera-t-il lorsque je vais brancher mon iPad 2 sur mon iMac, sachant que je possède déjà un iPad 1 qui est synchronisé sur cet iMac ? Comment va réagir iTunes ?

Merci de vos éclaircissements.


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Mai 2011)

Rikly a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Que se passera-t-il lorsque je vais brancher mon iPad 2 sur mon iMac, sachant que je possède déjà un iPad 1 qui est synchronisé sur cet iMac ? Comment va réagir iTunes ?
> 
> Merci de vos éclaircissements.



Va voir ici:
http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1495?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2011)

En gros, il va te demander si tu souhaites utiliser la sauvegarde de ton iPad*1 pour mettre à jour ton iPad*2. Si tu souhaites garder tes données, fais la mise à niveau, sinon, configure-le comme un appareil différent en répondant non.


----------



## Rikly (31 Mai 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses.

C'est OK.


----------

